# Deputy Sheriff John Willis



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff John Willis



*Greene County Sheriff's Office
North Carolina*
End of Watch: Wednesday, July 28, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, July 28, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Committed suicide
Deputy John Willis was shot and killed while responding to a domestic disturbance call at approximately 7:30 pm.

A male subject came out of the house and opened fire on Deputy Willis, striking him twice. The man then committed suicide.

Deputy Willis is survived by two children.
Agency Contact Information
Greene County Sheriff's Office
301 N Greene Street
Snow Hill, NC 28580

Phone: (252) 747-3411

_*Please contact the Greene County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Deputy.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------

